# Experience with surrogacy in India, Russia or the Ukraine?



## JennyHeart (Nov 12, 2009)

Hello, 
I'm new to this fourm and hope to find some answers to my questions. 
My husband and me are living in Germany (my husband, however, is Italian citizen).
Despite being only 31 years old, the quality of my oocytes is bad, in addition I had 4 miscarriages. 
Now my husband and me want to go with the option of egg donation and surrogacy.
We are already in contact with a few clinics and agencies in India, Russia and the Ukraine.
But I'm very afraid of getting into a nonserious agency, which, for instance, provides surrogate mothers, who are themselves in a bad condition for a successful course of pregnancy.
Futher, I know that the entry into Germany of a baby, which was given birth by a surrogate mother, is quite difficult. The, for example, valid legal position in the Ukraine, saying that the genetic parents are directly registered in the birth certificate, is not accepted. Therefore the following strategy was proposed to us: The surrogate mother and the genetic father are registered in the birth certificate of the child, and the surrogate mother then certifies that she abandons her custody and gives permission for the exit of the child with its father. But I doubt that these options are realizable without further a do.
Now, my questions are:
Has anybody already had a good or bad experience with the clinic Nadiya (cooperating with the agency Assisted Motherhood) or the clinic Intersono (cooperating with the institution “May there can be more of us”) in the Ukraine?
Does anybody know of other good clinics and/or agencies in India, Russia, the Ukraine ot the US?
Does anybody know for sure, if the described strategy leads to the issuance of a German passport for the baby?
Are there other possibilities? Might it be easier to get the Italien citizenship for the baby? 

Thank you in advance for all your answers!

Best regards, Jenny


----------



## bobbyandnikki (Dec 28, 2009)

We know a German couple who are expecting their baby in the summer. They have a job cut out for them in trying to get the baby home but this hasn't stopped them from their baby dreams. Slowly the barriers will crack and crumble just like the Berlin wall. 
We've met this couple a number of times both here in the UK and in India! We salute them for being the first out with a sledge hammer!


----------

